# fin de contrat



## kiki2010 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
J 'ai un contrat commencé le 15/11/2016  pour 31h45 par semaine.Puis un 1er avenant le 08/01/2018 pour 37h/semaine sur 45 semaines.
puis un 2eme avenant pour l' extra scolaire au 04/09/2019 11h25 semaine sur 36 semaines.Puis un 3eme avenant 1 semaine 6h l autre 8h25.Puis 1 4eme avenant au
01/11/2019 pour 18h40 par semaine et enfin un dernier avenant le 01/09/2021 pour 12h50/semaine.Ma fin de contrat etant au 31/08/2022.
Tres complique et je suis perdu.
Mes questions:At'elle le droit de rompt le contrat fin juillet ?et comment calculer ma fin de contrat doit je prendre des le debut du contrat ou seulement les annees d'école?
Merci a celles qui pourront m aider


----------



## booboo (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
votre employeur se doit de respecter un mois de préavis.
Avez vous eu votre lettre de retrait d'enfant ?


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Juillet 2022)

Vous êtes en CDI depuis le 15/11/2016. Les avenants n'y changent rien.
Un CDI a toujours un terme indéfini. Seul un courrier lr ar y mettant fin démarre la période de préavis de fin de contrat. Le préavis démarre à la date de réception de ce courrier.
A quelles dates prenez vous vos congés d'été ? 
Vu la durée de votre contrat le préavis sera de 1 mois. 
Vous aurez bien sûr droit à l'indemnité de rupture : 1/80eme de tous les salaires bruts depuis le début du contrat de travail. 
Voir également pour les congés payés selon que vous êtes en année complète ou incomplète.


----------



## kiki2010 (29 Juillet 2022)

*Vacances d été au mois d aout je pense que c pour cela qu'elle veut finir 1 mois a l avance.
la ou ca me chiffonne c qu'elle devrait me payer mon mois d aout alors quelle me dit qu' il n y a pas de régul a faire.*


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Juillet 2022)

Avez vous reçu votre notification de licenciement par lr ar ?


----------



## kiki2010 (30 Juillet 2022)

Non elle veut me la donner en main propre daté du 1er juillet


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Votre PE veux vous remettre une lettre de licenciement anti dater ce qui est illégal. Surtout n accepter pas 

Elle peu vous faire votre lettre de licenciement pour le 1 er août mais le préavis sera a l arrêt lors de vos cp acquis pour reprendre a la fin de ceux ci 

Donc dans votre cas votre employeur devra vous payer le mois d août


----------



## assmatzam (30 Juillet 2022)

C'est totalement illégal


----------



## Pioupiou (30 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,

je dirai qu'elle peut mettre la date qu'elle veut le  préavis démarre avec la date de remise en main propre c'est à dire la contre signature en double exemplaire;
c'est comme la lettre AR ce qui fait foi c'est pas la date de rédaction mais la date de la première présentation.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Juillet 2022)

Dans ce cas je pense que ce PE veux faire comme ci le préavis a commencé le 1 juillet pour rien avoir à payer au mois d' août


----------



## abelia (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, ben si tous les parents faisait cela !!!


----------



## eden (30 Juillet 2022)

Bien sûr qu'il y a une régule à calculer car vous finissez avant les 12 mois prévu.


----------

